# ATITool in windows 7 64-bit?



## kithylin (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know if this is the correct place, but it looks right, so.. we'll see.

I'm using windows 7 64-bit, and i've attempted to install the latest version of ATITool, version 0.26 and i got the warning while installing to accept or deny the 64-bit driver, i clicked yes, install it, then attempted to load ATITool and it comes up with "Kernel mode driver is not loaded"

Under device manager, the "ATITool Driver" has a /!\ by it, and properties page comes up with:

Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)


Regardless, ATITool appears to not let us control our video cards under 7 64-bit.

Can someone please reply as to how to get this to work? And yes, before you suggest it, I have rebooted, hit F8, and told it to "Disable driver signature enforcement" and it still will not load correctly.

My version of windows: Build 7229.winmain.090604-1901

I know 7 isn't mainstream yet, and my version is only RC2, but I think now would be a good time to address these issues before 7 is more common in a few months.


Additionally, can anyone else on these forums suggest a video card tool that will allow me direct control of the clock speeds for an nVidia GTs-250 under windows 7 64-bit? Rivatuner has nothing either


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2009)

ATi Tool is no longer supported. Give GPUTool a try. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/.html


----------



## kithylin (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks i'll have a look in a little bit, i didn't know it wasn't supported, i didn't see anything about that. Other than it hasn't been updated in like forever


----------



## kithylin (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems to work fine controlling the clocks in windows 7 for my nVidia GTS 250, thanks for the link


----------

